# Salary expectations - Offer made - Is it good?



## Missywonder (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Just found this forum while I searched for answers online.

My company just made me an offer for a re-location as an Expat to Malaysia - KL. After the research I have done I am not sure if it is actually such a good deal for me and I would be really helpful for your insight.

I am currently working in the UK on a 40K annually salary (gross) and the offer they have made is the following:

- 3 home flights in a year
- 16.5 k pounds annually gross = 86,503.60 MYR (with todays exchange rate)
- 1 months Hotel
- Relocation cost for up to 4000 pounds
- Cost for work permit

My circumstances are easy, I am single with no kids and free to go any time. I know that the above salary is getting me a comfortable life in KL, but when I calculate the cost of living, there won't be too much left at the end of the month.

I checked on hasil gov my for the tax I would be paying: 
Assuming the above is correct, I would have around 65700 = roughly 5500 RM per months.

- Accommodation 2500 (CBD)
- Food 500 (a bit higher assuming I go more out than eat it)
- Activties 500
- Transport 300

So I might have around 2000 RM left, maybe a less. And considering all other possible costs, I really don't know if this is considered a good salary.

The only reason why I would consider the offer is to travel around in Asia. Well with Air Asia and such I do believe it might be just enough, but there wouldn't be anything left for savings.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jocelynkvs (Jun 24, 2014)

Missywonder said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just found this forum while I searched for answers online.
> 
> ...


Personally i don think it is a good offer but it is also depends on the office location. you may just take MRT to office. this save you alot. No subsidy for your accommodation?


----------



## Missywonder (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi jocelynkvs,

Thanks for the input. I have rejected the offer and waiting for a counter offer at the moment which should consider me as an expat  Fingers cross the next offer is better.

And no subsidy for your accommodation since our company doesn't do that. But thats fine with me given the overall package.


----------

